# Good Bye Daisy



## lover4daisy (Dec 19, 2014)

Previously I have had a wonderful rabbit named Daisy. I will always miss her.


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 19, 2014)

RIP Daisy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 21, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Dec 24, 2014)

may be hard but she ll miss you too .... RIP Daisy 

sincere condolence to the family ...


----------



## KimCurry (Jan 22, 2015)

My buns name is Daisy D: I'm so sorry... I can't imagine losing my Daisy


----------

